# vpn ppp ??

## d0minus

Привет

У меня проблема с vpn u ppp. Я никак немогу приконектитса к серверу(vpn win server

Linux client(kvpnc)------local_net----iptables(nat)--------internet------Win_vpn_server

/etc/ppp/peers/MyPeer

pty "pptp remote_server_ip --nolaunchpppd"

name remote_domain\\user #DOMAIN\\USERNAME

require-mschap-v2

remotename remote_vpn_server_name #??

file /etc/ppp/options.MyPeer

ipparam MyPeer #tunnel name

/etc/ppp/options.MyPeer

lock

noauth

nobsdcomp

nodeflate

mppe required,stateless

mtu 1000

mru 1000

lcp-echo-failure 10

lcp-echo-interval 10

/etc/ppp/chap-secrets

remote_domain\\user MyPeer pass *

MyPeer remote_domain\\user pass *

PC return me :

Code:

```
pon MyPeer debug dump logfd 2 nodetach
```

pppd options in effect:

debug # (from command line)

nodetach # (from command line)

logfd 2 # (from command line)

dump # (from command line)

noauth # (from /etc/ppp/options.MyPeer)

name remote_domain\\user # (from /etc/ppp/peers/MyPeer)

remotename remote_vpn_server_name # (from /etc/ppp/peers/MyPeer)

pty pptp remote_ip --nolaunchpppd # (from /etc/ppp/peers/MyPeer)

mru 1000 # (from /etc/ppp/options.MyPeer)

mtu 1000 # (from /etc/ppp/options.MyPeer)

lcp-echo-failure 10 # (from /etc/ppp/options.MyPeer)

lcp-echo-interval 10 # (from /etc/ppp/options.MyPeer)

ipparam world-link # (from /etc/ppp/peers/MyPeer)

nobsdcomp # (from /etc/ppp/options.MyPeer)

nodeflate # (from /etc/ppp/options.MyPeer)

mppe xxx # [don't know how to print value] # (from /etc/ppp/options.MyPeer)

using channel 21

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/11

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1000> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xf58b0f4> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x0 <auth chap MS-v2> <magic 0x313e69a2> <pcomp> <accomp> <callback CBCP> <mrru 1614> <endpoint [local:72.b5.8e.b2.12.fa.45.ec.a9.a2.71.f2.fe.cd.45.9d.00.00.00.00]> < 17 04 03 59>]

No auth is possible

sent [LCP ConfRej id=0x0 <auth chap MS-v2> <callback CBCP> <mrru 1614> < 17 04 03 59>]

rcvd [LCP ConfNak id=0x1 <mru 1500>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xf58b0f4> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0x1 "1>i\37777777642\000<\37777777715t\000\000\003\37777777627"]

sent [LCP TermAck id=0x1]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xf58b0f4> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xf58b0f4> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xf58b0f4> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xf58b0f4> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xf58b0f4> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xf58b0f4> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xf58b0f4> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xf58b0f4> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xf58b0f4> <pcomp> <accomp>]

LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Connection terminated.

Waiting for 1 child processes...

script pptp remote_ip --nolaunchpppd, pid 13857

Script pptp remote_ip --nolaunchpppd finished (pid 13857), status = 0x0

----------

## ba

а ядро у тебя отпатчено для поддержки mppc и mppe?

[edit]

и в remotename надо писать MyPeer, который из /etc/ppp/chap-secrets

----------

## d0minus

2 ba Спасибо

Проблема была в remotename  :Smile: 

----------

## d0minus

я поспешыл проблема осталась : у меня неполучаетса пропынгать другую машыну но связь и интерфейс поднимаютса

using channel 1

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1000> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xb5cac119> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x0 <auth chap MS-v2> <magic 0x6c383273> <pcomp> <accomp> <callback CBCP> <mrru 1614> <endpoint [local:72.b5.8e.b2.12.fa.45.ec.a9.a2.71.f2.fe.cd.45.9d.00.00.00.00]> < 17 04 03 86>]

sent [LCP ConfRej id=0x0 <callback CBCP> <mrru 1614> < 17 04 03 86>]

rcvd [LCP ConfNak id=0x1 <mru 1500>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xb5cac119> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <auth chap MS-v2> <magic 0x6c383273> <pcomp> <accomp> <endpoint [local:72.b5.8e.b2.12.fa.45.ec.a9.a2.71.f2.fe.cd.45.9d.00.00.00.00]>]

sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <auth chap MS-v2> <magic 0x6c383273> <pcomp> <accomp> <endpoint [local:72.b5.8e.b2.12.fa.45.ec.a9.a2.71.f2.fe.cd.45.9d.00.00.00.00]>]

rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x2 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xb5cac119> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP EchoReq id=0x0 magic=0xb5cac119]

rcvd [CHAP Challenge id=0x0 <1fcaf19461bc082780f7ead024f16bd7>, name = "NYSERVER010"]

sent [CHAP Response id=0x0 <89d587391e9318589c3a107d971908480000000000000000841fb9988996062162a8aa1dfb412d4813304175cd6a8ac900>, name = "wlink\\vzazulya"]

rcvd [LCP EchoRep id=0x0 magic=0x6c383273]

rcvd [CHAP Success id=0x0 "S=4704E332BE0F9639229DEB541D548C394A9F2A4A"]

sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mppe +H +M +S +L -D +C>]

rcvd [CCP ConfReq id=0x3 <mppe +H -M -S -L -D +C>]

sent [CCP ConfNak id=0x3 <mppe +H +M +S +L -D +C>]

rcvd [IPCP ConfReq id=0x4 <addr 172.16.9.52>]

sent [IPCP TermAck id=0x4]

rcvd [CCP ConfNak id=0x1 <mppe +H -M +S -L -D +C>]

sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x2 <mppe +H -M +S -L -D +C>]

rcvd [CCP ConfReq id=0x5 <mppe +H -M +S -L -D +C>]

sent [CCP ConfAck id=0x5 <mppe +H -M +S -L -D +C>]

rcvd [CCP ConfAck id=0x2 <mppe +H -M +S -L -D +C>]

MPPC/MPPE 128-bit stateless compression enabled

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 192.168.2.79>]

rcvd [IPCP ConfRej id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01>]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x2 <addr 192.168.2.79>]

rcvd [IPCP ConfAck id=0x2 <addr 192.168.2.79>]

rcvd [IPCP ConfReq id=0x6 <addr 172.16.9.52>]

sent [IPCP ConfAck id=0x6 <addr 172.16.9.52>]

local  IP address 192.168.2.79

remote IP address 172.16.9.52

Script /etc/ppp/ip-up started (pid 7958)

Script /etc/ppp/ip-up finished (pid 7958), status = 0x1

ччTerminating on signal 2.

Script /etc/ppp/ip-down started (pid 7974)

MPPE disabled

sent [LCP TermReq id=0x3 "MPPE disabled"]

sent [LCP TermReq id=0x4 "MPPE disabled"]

Script pptp 69.64.217.209 --nolaunchpppd finished (pid 7891), status = 0x0

Script /etc/ppp/ip-down finished (pid 7974), status = 0x1

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Connect time 2.3 minutes.

Sent 80 bytes, received 112 bytes.

Connect time 2.3 minutes.

Sent 80 bytes, received 112 bytes.

сontrol+с

----------

## d0minus

Что с моим mppe ?

я использовал Howto http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_PPTP_VPN_client_%28Microsoft-compatible_with_mppe%29

Code:

strings `which pppd`|grep -i mppe

set_mppe_enc_types

mppe_recv_key

mppe_keys_set

mppe_send_key

mppe_set_keys

request MPPE encryption

+mppe

nomppe

don't allow MPPE encryption

-mppe

MPPE disabled, closing LCP

MPPE disabled by peer

MPPC/MPPE

MPPE disabled

mppe %s %s %s %s %s %s

Too many MPPE errors

You require MPPE but you have switched off all encryption key lengths.

invalid parameter '%s' for mppe option

MPPE required but peer negotiation failed

MPPE required, but kernel has no support.

MPPE required but not available

MPPE required, but keys are not available. Possible plugin problem?

MPPE required, but MS-CHAP[v2] auth not performed.

MPPE required, but auth done in both directions.

MPPE required but not available in kernel

MPPE required but cannot negotiate MPPE key length

Cannot negotiate MPPE key length

Too many MPPE errors, closing LCP

----------

## kon

поставь mtu и mru в 1300 попробуй.

----------

## d0minus

2 kon непомогло

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol

          inet addr:192.168.2.41  P-t-P:172.16.9.52  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1300  Metric:1

          RX packets:21 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:16 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3

          RX bytes:568 (568.0 b)  TX bytes:576 (576.0 b)

route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

172.16.9.52     *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

192.168.2.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

172.16.0.0      *               255.255.0.0     U     0      0        0 ppp0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.2.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

----------

## fank

дефолтным маршрутом сделай твой впн сервер, а на сеть 192.*.*.* повесь отдельный шлюз

всё у тя работает, ток пакеты не туда идут

```
route del default

route add default gw 172.16.9.52

route add -net 192.168.2.1 gw 192.168.2.1
```

----------

## d0minus

local network 192.168.2.0/24

remote network 172.16.0.0/16

local gateway 192.168.2.1

remote vpn server 69.64.217.209

dns 194.44.214.32

Kernel IP routing table

Destination  | |  Gateway         ||Genmask    ||     Flags Metric ||Ref ||   Use Iface

192.168.2.1  | |  192.168.2.1    || 255.255.255.255|| UGH ||  0||      0 ||       0 ||eth0

172.16.9.52    || 0.0.0.0         ||255.255.255.255 ||UH   || 0     || 0      ||  0|| ppp0

194.44.214.0    ||192.168.2.1    || 255.255.255.0   ||UG ||   0   || 0       || 0 ||eth0

192.168.2.0    || 0.0.0.0         ||255.255.255.0|   |U   ||  0    ||  0   ||     0 ||eth0

69.0.0.0        ||192.168.2.1    || 255.0.0.0      || UG  ||  0     || 0      ||  0 ||eth0

127.0.0.0       ||127.0.0.1      || 255.0.0.0       ||UG  ||  0    ||  0      ||  0 ||lo

default         ||172.16.9.52    || 0.0.0.0         ||UG ||   0   ||   0      ||  0 ||ppp0

Неработа╓т  :Sad: 

----------

## d0minus

 *fank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> route add -net 192.168.2.1 gw 192.168.2.1
> ...

  для чего ето нужно ?? 

192.168.2.1 ето gateway зачем так делать ??

----------

## fank

пардон, описка вышла, надо так

```
route add -net 192.168.2.0 gw 192.168.2.1
```

то есть для внешних сетей указать явно шлюзы, а в инет смотреть (то есть шлюз по умолчанию) через впн-сервер, или интерфейс ppp0, тогда система будет смотреть в какую подсеть через какой шлюз слать пакеты, а если хост не попадёт во внутренню сеть, то пойдёт на впн-сервак, на котором должен быть доступ в инет

далее 

```
tracepath www.google.com
```

 и смотришь через какой шлюз идёт

или просто пропингуй

...................

погоди, а как это согласуется между собой:

 *Quote:*   

> remote vpn server 69.64.217.209

 

и это:

*******************quote*******************

ppp0 Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol

inet addr:192.168.2.41 P-t-P:172.16.9.52 Mask:255.255.255.255

UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST MTU:1300 Metric:1

RX packets:21 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:16 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:3

RX bytes:568 (568.0 b) TX bytes:576 (576.0 b) 

*********quote************************************

у тебя ведь соединение точка-точка, твой интерфей ppp0 и удалённый с адресом 172.16.9.52, который, по идее, и должен быть впн-сервером

если у тебя доступ к впн-серверу через подсеть 172.х.х.х, тогда добавь маршрут к нему через эту подсеть так:

```
route add -host 69.64.217.209 gw шлюз_в_подсеть 172.х.х.х
```

хотя 172.16.9.52 - это, скорее всего, внутренний интерфейс впн-сервера с внешним статическим адресом 69.64.217.209

----------

## d0minus

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:2F:D1:02:BE

          inet addr:192.168.2.41  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:155998 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:105180 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:25746620 (24.5 Mb)  TX bytes:24546525 (23.4 Mb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xe800

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol

          inet addr:192.168.2.41  P-t-P:172.16.9.52  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1404  Metric:1

          RX packets:32 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:153 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3

          RX bytes:1064 (1.0 Kb)  TX bytes:163436 (159.6 Kb)
```

```

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

172.16.9.52     *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

69.64.217.209.n 192.168.2.1     255.255.255.255 UGH   0      0        0 eth0

194.44.214.0    192.168.2.1     255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0

192.168.2.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

172.16.0.0      *               255.255.0.0     U     0      0        0 ppp0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         172.16.9.52     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0

```

route add -net 194.44.214.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.2.1 ето путь к dns server'aм

route add -net 172.16.0.0 netmask 255.255.0.0 dev ppp0 ето туть в сеть 172.16.0.0 через ррр0

route add -host 69.64.217.209 gw 192.168.2.1   ето путь к внешнему ╕р vpn servera

а дефолтный маршрут я задал через опцию в /etc/ppp/options.MyPeer "defaultroute"

192.168.2.0 ето внутреняя сеть

 *Quote:*   

> хотя 172.16.9.52 - это, скорее всего, внутренний интерфейс впн-сервера с внешним статическим адресом 69.64.217.209
> 
> 

 

Ти прав.

 *Quote:*   

> route add -host 69.64.217.209 gw шлюз_в_подсеть 172.х.х.х
> 
> 

 

Разви так можно додавать маршрути ?? я зделал так route add -host 69.64.217.209 gw 192.168.2.1 -->69.64.217.209

 *Quote:*   

> если у тебя доступ к впн-серверу через подсеть 172.х.х.х, тогда добавь маршрут к нему через эту подсеть так:
> 
> 

 

Когда поднят тунель, но вобщето доступаюсь я к нему через 192.168.2.1(gateway)

Врезультате 

```
new root # tracepath kernel.org

 1:  192.168.2.41 (192.168.2.41)                            0.265ms pmtu 1404

 1:  172.16.9.52 (172.16.9.52)                            111.608ms

 2:  no reply

 3:  no reply

```

я что-то пропустил ??

----------

## d0minus

2 fank ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО   :Very Happy: 

Я ёё победил   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy: 

```
route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

172.16.9.52     *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

69.64.217.209.n 192.168.2.1     255.255.255.255 UGH   0      0        0 eth0

194.44.214.0    192.168.2.1     255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0

192.168.2.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo
```

default         172.16.9.51     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0

 *Quote:*   

> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:2F:D1:02:BE
> 
>           inet addr:192.168.2.41  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> 
>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> ...

 

----------

## d0minus

Кстати fank подскажы плз хорош╕й vpn client c поддержкой ррtр[/code]

----------

## fank

рад был помочь   :Very Happy: 

не могу тебе, к сожалению, ничего особо посоветовать в плане выбора клиента

сам пользую pptpclient, вручную правил конфиги, убил много времени и сил на чтение доков, зато добился  именно такого состояния соединения, какое мне нужно и не жалуюсь теперь   :Very Happy: 

немножко побаиваюсь gui в этом плане, почему и сбежал с винды по причине неприятия политики тщательного упрятывания нужных настроек за красивой мордой окошек сам_знаешь_какой_корпорацией   :Wink: 

мой совет - если есть время, почитай ман на ppp и pptp

если нет - используй гуй, вроде Kvpnc или встроенный в pptpclient

----------

